# VR in Rennspielen/-simulationen



## Wincenty (18. Januar 2016)

Mich würde es interessieren welche Spiele VR-Brillen, wie die Occulus Rift als Beispiel, unterstützen werden.

Für mich wäre eigentlich eine solche Brille in Verbindung mit meinem G27 die günstigere Option im Vergleich zu TripleScreen, diese Aussage hängt ab von der gewählten Hardware wenn ich mir neue Monitore anlegen würde, dann nur welche mit 4K und G/FreeSync, wobei zu Bedenken ist, dass ein Monitor MUSS ja sein und somit selbst mit diesen Ansprüchen kann es schon knapp sein mit dem Günstiger als TripleScreen bei dem aktuellen VVK-Preis der Rift

nun dies mal beiseite:

für mich wäre das eigentlich eine Geile Sache mit VR in dem Cockpit zu gehen und dabei Simulations/Simulationsnahe Rennspiele zu spielen, wobei ich gewisse Bedenken habe bezüglich der Übelkeit, im Falle einer Kollision als Bsp. da würde einem die Sicht verwackelt, aber der Kopf steht ja "still".

Es wäre auch geil dann in der Ego in GTA V/GTA O rumzuheizen und zu fliegen (die Egos sind mir wegen der "unsensiblen" Maussteuerung oder der schlechten Sicht durch fehlende präzise schnelle Drehungen nicht gerade willkommen in Gefechten mit der Polizei/Spielern)

Also einige Renn-/Fahrsimulationen wie Race 07, Race On (ist das ein Addon oder Standalone) Offroad Drive, ETS 2 würde ich gerne damit spielen.
Aber auch Race Driver Grid (1) würde ich gerne damit spielen (vor allem das Driften dort hatte Spaß gemacht) oder Dirt 2.

Neuere Renntitel besitze/spiele ich nicht (Gran Turismo 6 ist zwar mein letztes Rennspiel gewesen, aber die PS3 wird bestimmt nicht mehr Sony Morpheus erleben) welche wären da euerer Meinung nach ein MUSS für VR-Cockpit?


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Januar 2016)

Es gibt schon einige Simulationen, die VR bereits unterstützen oder es in Zukunft sollen. Derzeit sind das z. B. 

- Live for Speed (nahezu perfekt)
- Assetto Corsa (fahren perfekt, aber das UI funktioniert noch nicht. Soll bis zum Release der Oculus Rift CV1 nachgeholt werden)
- Project CARS (hatte bisher Darstellungsprobleme bei den Schatten und die Performance ist nicht so toll, wird sich aber hoffentlich noch ändern)
- Euro Truck Simulator 2 (miese Performance)
- Dirt Rally (wirkt noch etwas unfertig)
- Raceroom Racing Experience (hat's zumindest mal unfertig unterstützt, bin mir nicht sicher, wie der aktuelle Stand ist)
- Grid Autosport (unterstützt Oculus Rift, aber die Qualität kann ich nicht beurteilen, hab's nie ausprobiert)

Außerdem haben die Reiza Studios (Entwickler von Stock Car Extreme/Automobilista) im Rahmen einer Crowdfunding-Kampagne im letzten Jahr angekündigt, dass man in Zukunft VR-Headsets in deren Simulationen nutzen können wird. Wie weit man da ist, weiß ich nicht, aber Automobilista soll bald kommen, evtl. ist da ja schon die VR-Unterstützung eingebaut? Details weiß ich leider keine.

Generell sind Rennsimulationen aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung her aber mit das beste, was man mit nem VR-Headset machen kann. Man kriegt noch nur ne extra Dosis Immersion (was spielerisch geil ist), sondern kann durch die VR-Darstellung und das Headtracking viel besser Entfernungen, den Streckenverlauf usw. einschätzen. Einziger Nachteil ist, dass man sein richtiges Lenkrad/Tastatur/Ganghebel usw. nicht sieht. Aber schon nach wenigen Spielstunden hab ich mich daran gewöhnt, wo alles ist, finde alles ohne Probleme. Mindestens eine Hand hat man eh immer am Lenkrad, Schalthebel greift man nach kurzer Zeit auch völlig intuitiv, ohne hinzuschauen.

Was die Übelkeit angeht: Hatte ich am Anfang mit zu kämpfen, war aber nach ca. einer Woche kein Thema mehr. Da man den Fahrzeuginnenraum als festen Referenzpunkt hat, wird einem beim fahren längst nicht so leicht übel, wie z. B. bei einem 1st Person Shooter. Aber es kann halt einige Tage dauern, bis man sich dran gewöhnt. Kleiner Tipp: Nicht durchquälen, immer mindestens 30 Minuten Pause machen, sobald auch nur ein wenig Unwohlsein vorhanden ist. Zumindest ich hatte mit der Methode nach kurzer Zeit keine Probleme mehr und kann inzwischen auch problemlos eine Stunde oder auch länger fahren, ohne dass mir übel wird.

Race 07, Race Driver Grid und andere Spiele, die nicht speziell dafür angepasst wurden, werden damit aber wohl erstmal nicht funktionieren bzw. nur sehr unvollständig (kein richtiges Headtracking, keine 3d-Darstellung usw.) Evtl. wird ja in Mod-Form, wie das z. B. bei Richard Burns Rally der Fall war, was nachgeliefert, aber drauf verlassen würde ich mich nicht.

An GTA und ähnliche Spiele würde ich aber erstmal nicht denken. Es gibt zwar Programme, um die Spiele damit lauffähig zu machen, aber dafür musst du als Spieler auch sehr leidensfähig sein. Sehr unfertig, aufgrund der ins Spiel integrierten Kameraperspektiven auch sehr Übelkeitsfördernd. Und wie es mit der Framerate aussieht, weiß ich auch nicht. Konstante 90 fps werden da aber sicher kaum zu erreichen sein.

*edit* Bezieht sich erstmal alles auf Oculus Rift, wie es mit Vive aussieht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## IJOJOI (19. Januar 2016)

Assetto Corsa, und auch pCars funktionieren top mit der Rift


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (20. Januar 2016)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> ... auch pCars funktionieren top mit der Rift


Und mit dem heutigen PCARS-Patch 8.0 wird auch die aktuelle Runtime für die Rift (v0.8) unterstützt. Und Unterstützung für die CV1 (inkl. aktueller Features) wurde ebenfalls bestätigt.

Assetto Corsa wird bei Release der CV1 auch ganz sicher den VR-Support updaten. Und wenn iRacing sein DirectX11-Update bekommt, wird bei der VR-Unterstützung ebenfalls nachgezogen.

Bei R3E sieht's da erstmal nicht danach aus. Die Grafik-Engine baut auf DirectX9 (was von der Oculus-Runtime nicht mehr unterstützt wird) und ein Update auf DirectX11 (oder 12) steht in den Sternen. Ein VR-Modus ist zwar schon integriert, läuft aber nur mit älteren Oculus-Runtimes.


----------



## HisN (20. Januar 2016)

Wincenty schrieb:


> für mich wäre das eigentlich eine Geile Sache mit VR in dem Cockpit zu gehen und dabei Simulations/Simulationsnahe Rennspiele zu spielen, wobei ich gewisse Bedenken habe bezüglich der Übelkeit, im Falle einer Kollision als Bsp. da würde einem die Sicht verwackelt, aber der Kopf steht ja "still".



Mit der DK2 war das kein so großes Vergnügen.
Pixel-Brei auf der einen Seite, zu schnelle Renngames auf der anderen Seite verursachen beim Schauen in die Kurve wenn man den Kopf viel von rechts nach links bewegt Übelkeit, und die fehlenden G-Kräfte verwirren.

Langsame Games wie Euro-Truck-Simulator waren für mich dagegen kein Problem.
Bin gespannt was ich da mit der CV1 zum DK2 getan hat.


----------

